# Hello there



## KempoFlow (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi,

I am a fairly new MA student.  I began my study in May of this year.  My oldest a son (8) began studying shaolin kempo karate (_Villari's)_ last year, my daughter (5) started this spring.  I have always been interested in the arts, and I really seriously wanted to start studying once I saw my son in class. 

I finally bit the bullet this spring when the school offered a free three month trial to parents of current students.  I am really loving my classes, and I wish I could go 3 or 4 nights a week just for me.  As it is I am there 4-5 nights between all three of us.

I doubt I will be a prolific poster here due to time constraints, but I have been lurking for a bit, and I find this to be one of the better MA forums I have seen.

I have been hesitant to post since so many people here are very well versed on their art, and thus far I am not.  Also I don't know how people here and elsewhere feel about the Villari's system.  Originally I did a ton of research and I did not want to send my son to a mcdojo.  However this school is very close to my home (I live a bit rural).  I totally respect the Master who owns the school.  She really lives and breathes her art.  She pushes us to be our best, and will not let a student move on to the next belt until they are truly ready.  My whole family has had a good experience with her school.

Well this has been much more verbose than I originally intended. :lookie:


----------



## dubljay (Oct 8, 2006)

Its good to have you here.  Don't be shy about posting either.  Ask questions and voice your opions too.  We're all here to learn.  I commend you on researching the schools to avoid being scammed.  It's easy to be blinded by flash.  

Welcome to MT.

Read, post and be merry.

-Josh


----------



## Kacey (Oct 8, 2006)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, congrats on making MA a family affair!

Third, post away!  New perspectives, questions, and interests are always welcome.  So what if someone knows more than you?  Opinions and perspectives are also important - and for those of us who are instructors, hearing from newer students helps us become better instructors.  So please don't let that stop you.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting :wavey:


----------



## bydand (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  To go along with something Kacey said, Those of us who may not be instructors (yet) are eager to hear from others who may shine a light on something in a different way and really make it stand out for us.   Training in the MA's with family is a great thing to do.  Enjoy yourself both here and in your training.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 8, 2006)

KempoFlow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a fairly new MA student. I have been hesitant to post since so many people here are very well versed on their art, and thus far I am not.
> Well this has been much more verbose than I originally intended. :lookie:


 

Welcome!   The nice thing about being on MT, you don't need to be well- versed in an art.  Feel free to ask any of us questions you may have either with your training or your kid's, and also any experiences you want!

I personally am not familiar with Villari's, so no worries.  Besides, we try to keep things worry and flame- free here.  

Happy Posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 8, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Drac (Oct 8, 2006)

KempoFlow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been hesitant to post since so many people here are very well versed on their art, and thus far I am not. Well this has been much more verbose than I originally intended. :lookie:


 
dubljay beat me to it about asking questions and voicing your opinions*.."Nobody knows everything, but everybody knows something"*


----------



## KempoFlow (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the nice welcome everyone.


----------



## KempoFlow (Oct 9, 2006)

bydand, I just saw your sig and that you are from Maine.  Small world, so am I.


----------



## MJS (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 9, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT and the arts!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello, and Welcome aboard!


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice to see another New Englander on board! 

Welcome!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 11, 2006)

Feel the flow.


----------

